# Excessively anxious to learn the ways of the Sword.



## Soul_of_Aysen (Jun 21, 2004)

I used to study some when I was younger, but I have strayed a ways from martial arts over the last few years. I wish to get back on that track and learn the ways of the Sword. I've spent most of the years of my youth interested in the ways of Kuk Sool Won, but have recently incurred a major interest in Iaido. I live in Matewan, WV but I seriously doubt there being any schools nearby with that type of training. Are there any books, sites, correspondences, or schools within a reasonable distance of Williamson, WV? Those who thirst for knowledge shouldn't be denied due to stature alone.  Let me know if any of you have any helpful information.


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi, I did a quick browse looking for a dojo in the area, but was only able to turn up was an aiki dojo that does weapons work. (Here , on the off chance you're interested.) I'll look around some more later, but I have to get off to work presently.


----------



## Soul_of_Aysen (Jun 23, 2004)

Charleston is over an hour away  I'm a bit on the destitude side. I always believed that learning the ways of martial arts is not just for those with money, but for those who are dedicated as well  If anyone has anything I can study until I can find a school, (or make the money to commute to Charleston) that has to do with the MA of Sword Arts, please let me know.


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm inclined to believe that learning from a book or a video is useless, and will only serve to develop bad habits.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

Nikolas P. said:
			
		

> I'm inclined to believe that learning from a book or a video is useless, and will only serve to develop bad habits.



True...without an instructor to guide you, with something like sword work video/books won't help much.

I say if an hour a way is the closest you can go, work out something cost wise, and see if you can train once a week. See if you can hook up private lessons.

Sometimes privates once a week, coupled with diligent practice, can be more effective then a classroom setting.

Let us know what you come up with.


----------

